# Alright, I need the STRONGEST chew bone out there..preferably in Kong type material.



## kevin bradley

Ok, Harry has to be the hardest chewer on the planet. He can tear into any rubber chew toy I get... and he absolutely LOVES them. He will sit and chew these things for hours...But I know pieces of rubber ripping off aren't good. 

I'm leaning towards these GIANT Rhino Nylabone rubber type chew bones I saw recently but I'm wondering if he'll just shred those also. 

Rhino® Super Tuff Bone | Product Finder | My Dog Is | Large | Nylabone®

Anyone have any suggestions? Anyone ever try these Nylabone Rhino rubber things? I think Nylabone and Kong are now one and the same so maybe these would be halfway decent(Kong are probably the strongest I've found thus far).


----------



## RawFedDogs

I haven't bought anything like that in a few years but I like the Nylabones that are large and have a knot in each end. They should be original flavor as those seem the toughest. They are a cream color. I've got 2 now that are at least 2 or 3 years old.


----------



## SilverBeat

Have you tried antlers? I don't give anything plastic or rubber to my dog for chewing purposes [he has a kong that he likes to lick things out of] just because, like you said, pieces of that ripping off is not good. 
Wallaby is not a super chewer but he does enjoy a good chew. His elk antler that I bought almost a month ago still looks barely touched and he chews on it every day. It doesn't splinter and won't hurt their teeth, but it gives them a good workout just the same.


----------



## monkeys23

I've heard very good things about Goughnuts.


----------



## kevin bradley

thanks guys. No, never tried Antlers. I may do that.

Raw, yeah, Harry's had the hard Nylabone's... he'll chew them for awhile. But he LOVES the Kong type chew material(more rubber like) for some reason. And he likes bone shapes the best.... I'm not sure KONG makes a BONE type shape. Most of what I've seen are those beehives.


----------



## Lisa_j

My mastiffs and danes are strong chewers but since they have been raw fed, they have been pretty satisfied. Mine love the workout of raw goat/pig head or maybe 12" of trachea.


----------



## Scarlett_O'

kevin bradley said:


> thanks guys. No, never tried Antlers. I may do that.
> 
> Raw, yeah, Harry's had the hard Nylabone's... he'll chew them for awhile. But he LOVES the Kong type chew material(more rubber like) for some reason. And he likes bone shapes the best.... *I'm not sure KONG makes a BONE type shape. Most of what I've seen are those beehives*.


They actually do...they are called the XTREME Goodie Bone, XTREME GOODIE BONE BLACK - DiscountedPetProducts.Net My local pet specialty store sells them...they seem like they are pretty tough!


----------



## FL Cracker

The Rhino blacks are good...my prior Rottie was like your dog (strong chewer)...he would pretty much destroy any toy in mere hours. He was content just laying there chewing at his leisure. Honestly....there are not a lot of "tough chewers toy's" out there. A lot of our people on the Rottie forums are on to tires. I have one attached to the tree, and the mobility keeps our Rottie CoCo from pulling it apart. So far the black Extreme Kong... (supposed to be the toughest) and tires have been the best. 
There are a few Nylabone chew toy's/bones available that work...but they are made of a Urethane base...and can be chewed up in small pieces. My dog's never ate them...but they can be rough on a sweeper depending what your using.


----------



## Tobi

GoughNuts Dog Chew Toy
Hands down, Nuff said.

GoughNuts Guarantee - If your dog chews through the outside wear layer, Green or Black, to expose the indication layer, Red, GoughNuts will replace your toy. GoughNuts patent pending, "Chew Toy Safety Indicator" is a mechanism for the dog owner to see a clear indication of when to take the GoughNut from the dog. 






On another forum for bullies, i've personally talked to people about this thing and they said they've had them for over a year and they haven't seen red yet, not even a dent from apbt's using them daily for hours.


----------



## Maxy24

I've heard good things about Zogoflex toys. I bought Tucker the Hurley toy, he used it for a little bit and didn't damage it at all, but he isn't a huge fan of it. I think most of the joy Tucker gets out of toys is being able to rip little pieces off. If he can't do that he doesn't bother. I do believe they are guaranteed as well.

Guaranteed Tough Zogoflex | West Paw Design


----------



## 1605

kevin bradley said:


> thanks guys. No, never tried Antlers. I may do that.
> 
> Raw, yeah, Harry's had the hard Nylabone's... he'll chew them for awhile. But he LOVES the Kong type chew material(more rubber like) for some reason. And he likes bone shapes the best.... I'm not sure KONG makes a BONE type shape. Most of what I've seen are those beehives.


We have tried the Kongs & the Nylabones, and the Kongs are not as good as the Nylas. First of all, the Kongs can be chewed off in big chunks; the Nylas cannot. (The Nylas actually wind up in very tiny little white pieces, about the size of rice grains or smaller... think smaller than panko-crumb size.)

The Nylas now have several interesting shapes as well (look at the Dura Chew or Double Action Chews.) Recently we bought Zio the Dura Chew Textured Plus ring & he absolutely loves the different shapes & textures. (Dura Chew® Plus - Textured Ring | Product Finder | By Product Type | Nylabone®)


----------



## monkeys23

We have a couple Huck balls and Bumi's made of the Zogoflex material. They are pretty tough (not a dent in them), but my dogs aren't quite as hard on or as enthusiastic about rubber toys as some others are.


----------



## SerenityFL

The antlers may last awhile but in some cases, not nearly as long as for others. I got some antlers and in less than two weeks, the large one was half gone.

Jolly balls...thought I had the solution...nope. In less than a week, the boy punctured it and bit off the handle. Groovy.

I'm going to try those goughnuts. If that doesn't work, I give up.


----------



## Khan

The Antlers I've had had been hit and miss. I've had some that were a little softer then others that Khan went right thru; but I've had a couple others that are well over 6 months. There is a Nylabone called Gallelleo that is a really hefty and has lasted a long time with both my Rottie, and now with Khan.


----------



## FL Cracker

We tried the Zogoflex...lasted a month...cooked. 
Our Corgi destroyed the Frisbee and our Rottie just started pulling it apart in pieces. The frisbee was the longest lasting one to date...we just had to keep it away from our Rottie.


----------



## SpooOwner

FL Cracker said:


> We tried the Zogoflex...lasted a month...cooked.
> Our Corgi destroyed the Frisbee and our Rottie just started pulling it apart in pieces. The frisbee was the longest lasting one to date...we just had to keep it away from our Rottie.


I don't have a heavy chewer, but some of my friends do. They like the West Paw toys because they are replaceable. Not sure how many times. Some West Paw toys seem tougher than others.

Other ideas: those things used to milk cows, tires (they have small tires as toys), antlers, fire hoses. But some dogs will eat anything: a friend's dog ate a laptop. So, even the toughest toys may not hold up.


----------

